# 9 weeks in and confused...



## rachelmg (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi all

This is my first venture outside of the Norway forum so please be nice  

We had successful IVF in Norway in August.  BFP was 1 September and the clinic told us I would be 4 weeks pregnant on this date.  However things have just got stranger since then!  I was taken to hospital that night with OHSS and kept in for 2 weeks.  During this time HCG increased normally.  When I should have been bang on 7 weeks I had the first scan, which showed a heartbeat and a CRL of 3.9mm which we were told placed us at 6 weeks.  They scheduled me for a further scan which I had this morning, primarily because there was a second sac with no heartbeat which they wanted to see whether it would develop.

Today (based on 4 weeks at BFP) should have been 9 weeks, however the CRL was 12mm which I was told placed me at 7.5-8 weeks.  Still a heartbeat in the first and got a nice picture where you can see a tiny arm stump, but the second sac is still empty!  Trying to get the hospital to recognise the "Actual" date of conception is a nightmare as they keep saying we're only 7.5 weeks now  

So the questions are please - A) we are a bit worried that we are a fair bit "behind".  Many hours of Googling has done nothing to calm our nerves and even though the hospital are not concerned (scheduled the next scan for 12 weeks), it's a bit of a concern for us 

B) could the second sac develop?  Nurse said today it is very rare for the sac to still be there after this amount of time with nothing in it.  Is there still a chance we could have twins or are we best to be as happy as we are that we have (hopefully) 1 on the way.....

Finally, are we officially 9 weeks or are we 7 weeks?  It seems to change each time we go and would be nice to know how the baby is actually developing in real time 


Many thanks in advance  

Rachel


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Things get so confusing around dates, it's a wonder your heads not spinning! 

I'm not sure why it's never measured up to your conception date, but I think that the main thing, which is very positive, is that it is growing, and there is a heartbeat.  I would try to put the original date behind you, and focus on it being a week earlier than originally thought.  Everything sounds to be going well.

It's hard to say without seeing your scan, but I would think that it's unlikely now that a pregnancy will develop in the second sac, and it may just still be there due to you still having hcg in your system.

Hope this helps,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## rachelmg (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi Emily

Thank you for your reply.  You're right our heads are totally spinning, but thanks for putting our mind at ease a bit.  I suppose it was just a little concerning that it hasn't grown as much as we were hoping but I guess if there really was a problem we would have been told   I imagine IVF rather than naturally complicates things even more as well  

Fingers crossed now for the 12 week scan.....    

Rachel


----------

